# Admin - Forum like / thumbsup



## Triggaaar (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm really enjoying this forum, so many helpful and friendly people. Most of the time I just want to give someone's post a thumbsup or like. I'm sure a lot of the helpful people would like the fact they're getting a little thanks for taking their time to help, and it encourages what is already a very helpful forum to be even more so.

Is it an option for admin to add this feature, or would it require a different provider or something? Really worth while if it can be done IMO.

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Benuser (Apr 23, 2018)

+1


----------



## Matus (Apr 23, 2018)

Should admins consider implementing 'likes', than 'not likes' should not be omitted.


----------



## Zweber12 (Apr 23, 2018)

You can rate a post and leave feedback on a user...


----------



## Matus (Apr 23, 2018)

Zweber12 said:


> You can rate a post and leave feedback on a user...



One can give 'starts' to the thread, but I do not see how one can rate a single post or user.


----------



## Zweber12 (Apr 23, 2018)

vBulletin does come with a 'user reputation' option, not sure if version 4.2.2 (KKF) has this or you need v5 or higher for this. 
Tther cool options to tweet/share posts, a bit more modern..


----------



## chinacats (Apr 23, 2018)

I guess I understand where you're coming from but one of the things I enjoy about this place is not having a ' like' button.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 23, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I guess I understand where you're coming from but one of the things I enjoy about this place is not having a ' like' button.


Now where is the 'Like' button so I can thumbs-up this great post... :biggrin:


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Yea that could be a Pandora's box. And what about the ignore button??? There is no one here I would want to ignore, maybe some would want to ignore me. but on investor's village it has come in handy.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 23, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Yea that could be a Pandora's box. And what about the ignore button??? There is no one here I would want to ignore, maybe some would want to ignore me. but on investor's village it has come in handy.



You can technically ignore any user already. View their profile and you'll see there is an add to ignore list option


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 23, 2018)

Matus said:


> Should admins consider implementing 'likes', than 'not likes' should not be omitted.


I disagree. A thumbsup is an easy way of liking/thanking someone for a post. I see so many posts, many of them in old threads I've searched for, that I would like to thumbsup, but I'm not going bounce dozens of threads just to say 'like' etc. Dislike/Thumbsdown however, is a bit petty and doesn't give a good forum vibe, IMO.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 23, 2018)

questio: why is it important to 'thumbsup' an old thread? Just curious...


----------



## Edge (Apr 23, 2018)

Threads with requests such as this should be in the Support forum. 

I just accidentally saw this one.

At this time we will keep the forum as it is. Seems many like it without the LIKE feature.


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 23, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> questio: why is it important to 'thumbsup' an old thread? Just curious...


They'd get a notification, people are encouraged to be helpful.


Angie said:


> Threads with requests such as this should be in the Support forum.


Ah I didn't see that, apologies.



> At this time we will keep the forum as it is.


Ok.


> Seems many like it without the LIKE feature.


Does it? I don't think a couple of comments is many. A poll would be good


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 23, 2018)

This isn't facebook. Keep the likes/upvotes out of here. If you like something, post a reply saying so.


----------



## S-Line (Apr 23, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I guess I understand where you're coming from but one of the things I enjoy about this place is not having a ' like' button.



I second this. This is a place where users interact with each other to share valuable inputs and opinions on our hobbies which is already a niche hobby. I feel that by implementing a "like" or thumbs up button, that's going to encourage more people to like or thumbs up a post rather than actually reply to the thread where they could potentially share more useful information.

Let's be honest, people are lazy. By providing them another way to interact with a discussion while not actually be in it contradicts the idea of a hobbyist forum. Yes while the reply rates are much lower compared to likes definitely, but more often than not, useful information will be exchanged.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 23, 2018)

If i want to just simply click "like" "thumbs up" I will stick to FB and IG, I feel this forum is more personal than that, the momment we start implementing a "like" system or worst an "unlike" we are just random pedestrians. Also trolls.

Besides we already have a "+1" here thats good enough


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 23, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> This isn't facebook. Keep the likes/upvotes out of here. If you like something, post a reply saying so.


What's facebook got to do with it? There are others forums that have thumbsup buttons, and having them hasn't reduced the amount or quality of proper replies. Those forums aren't like facebook.


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 23, 2018)

S-Line said:


> I second this. This is a place where users interact with each other to share valuable inputs and opinions on our hobbies which is already a niche hobby. I feel that by implementing a "like" or thumbs up button, that's going to encourage more people to like or thumbs up a post rather than actually reply to the thread where they could potentially share more useful information.


You've only posted 174 times in nearly 3 years, and one of those posts is to say that it's great the way it is as it encourages people to post more.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 23, 2018)

Is the idea to get people to post more just for the sake of having more posts?

This forum is a wealth of information, and I would hate to see it get too diluted.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 23, 2018)

Triggaaar said:


> You've only posted 174 times in nearly 3 years, and one of those posts is to say that it's great the way it is as it encourages people to post more.



I post all the time but many are meaningless...S-line may not post that often but he's had quite a few meaningful posts over the years and his contributions shouldn't be ignored...post count doesn't mean a whole lot...btw, how long have you been contributing?

FWIW, there's an emoticon with a thumbs up/'good post' that you can use if it means that much to you...also this has been brought up in the past...

Cheers


----------



## bkultra (Apr 23, 2018)

I can confirm that China's 6,167 other posts have in fact been meaningless.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 23, 2018)

bkultra said:


> I can confirm that China's 6,167 other posts have in fact been meaningless.



Lol. :goodpost:


----------



## daveb (Apr 23, 2018)

Yawn


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 23, 2018)

daveb said:


> Yawn



Dave you really shouldn't be up this late.


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 23, 2018)

chinacats said:


> I post all the time but many are meaningless...S-line may not post that often but he's had quite a few meaningful posts over the years and his contributions shouldn't be ignored...


It was a light-hearted comment based on his suggestion that we don't want to stop people posting, and the fact he doesn't post a lot. It's not a competition.


> post count doesn't mean a whole lot...btw, how long have you been contributing?


I was thinking of starting any day.



> FWIW, there's an emoticon with a thumbs up/'good post' that you can use if it means that much to you...


It would get daft if I posted a reply every time I wanted to show that I appreciated someone's input, or someone made me laugh etc. I just think it would improve the forum, but you don't, that's cool. People don't like change.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 23, 2018)

I DO like change. In fact, the lack of 'Likes' on this forum is a refreshing change from some of the other forums I visit. I know as a poster I really do not get much (or anything) out of receiving a 'Like', especially if it is one a ways down the road.

I guess it stems from being a boss, and being used to saying a lot of things that are not necessarily 'liked' to my employees. :biggrin:


----------



## Matus (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a change of heart. 'Likes' are for pussies. Give us 'annoys me to no end', 'what the §$%&' and '...huh?' 

... yeah, I did not sleep too well ....

:wink:


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 24, 2018)

Matus said:


> I have a change of heart. 'Likes' are for pussies. Give us 'annoys me to no end', 'what the §$%&' and '...huh?'
> 
> ... yeah, I did not sleep too well ....


You probably would have slept better if you'd known how much your posts here are appreciated, via a convenient 'thumbsup' system.


----------



## Matus (Apr 24, 2018)

Triggaaar said:


> You probably would have slept better if you'd known how much your posts here are appreciated, via a convenient 'thumbsup' system.



Haha, thanks. I am doing my best


----------

